# Another Kanji Question...



## cotedupy (Sep 17, 2020)

Does anybody know these?

(And again apologies for the picture, belongs to a friend who couldn't remember the maker, so thought I'd see if I could find out for him...)


----------



## j22582536 (Sep 17, 2020)

Kinda hard to see from the photo, but I believe it’s Takeshi Saji.


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 17, 2020)

j22582536 said:


> Kinda hard to see from the photo, but I believe it’s Takeshi Saji.



Thank you (and sorry about the picture!).

Having just looked at some of his knives I'm fairly certain you're right. It has a very distinctive stag horn handle which looks exactly like some of his.


----------

